# SBC DSL, Winxp, ipconfig showing no IP address



## LAdude06 (Mar 19, 2006)

Hello. I'm a new member and this is my first post. I am able to use the SBC DSL modem with my laptop (Mac os9.2) but when I plug DSL into desktop eMachine w2040 winxp and do the cmd ipconfig I get 4 0s for IP address and submask. I've run Network Diagnostics and the Realtek Ethernet card seems to be ok (it didn't fail). I've run the ping loopback checks and my local computer is communicating with network router and other computers. Why is there no IP address showing up on my eMachine winxp? I've done pretty much all the TCP/IP checks I know how to do using the Microsoft support pages for additional help and I've tried SBC Techs and eMachine Techs to no avail.


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

The first question is do you have the SBC PPPoE software installed on your Windows machine with your DSL username and password configured?

Are you using a router?

I would probably recommend a router configured as PPPoE with your DSL username and password as this will allow you to get away from the SBC software requirement and allow you to connect more than 1 computer at a time.

JamesO


----------



## LAdude06 (Mar 19, 2006)

Don't use a router or have PPPoE installed on Windows. I've begun to think that my Winsock stack has been corrupted and am looking into fixing it. Any suggestions?


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

You need the SBC software installed on your desktop machine with your DSL user name and password in order to connect to you DSL.

In a few situations, where the DSL modem can also act as a router, even when it has only a single Ethernet connection, the DSL modem can handle the PPPoE connection with the DSL user name and password, however, I very seldom see this done.

For the less technical savvy, installing and configuring the SBC software would be the easiest route.

Also not, every time to change the device connected to the modem, the modem needs to be powered off and back on.

JamesO


----------



## daxumaming (Mar 21, 2006)

Issue this command on the command prompt window if you have SP2 installed:

Restack TCP/IP: netsh int ip reset resetlog.txt

Reset Winsock: netsh winsock reset catalog

You don't have to install SBC PPPoE on the PC, just use the PPPoE that came with XP.

Start > Control Panel > Network Connections > Create a new Connection > Connect to the Internet > Set-up my connection manually > Connect using a broadband connection that requires a username and password > Type in your ISP name or the name of this Connection > Type in the username and password > Click Finish > Click Connect


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Did you power cycle the DSL modem when you changed the device attached? If you simply swap the cables, you will get the effect you describe, power cycle the modem whenever you change the device attached.


----------

